# member classifieds



## 2bar_sr20 (Oct 12, 2005)

whats up with that i wanted to post some parts but when i went to it it was just a blank screen


----------



## Daveracer (Sep 15, 2004)

Same with me, i need to put up a few parts for sale.


----------



## Ironchild (May 11, 2005)

*Classified Issues*

TO ANY ADMINS/OFFICIALS/CEO'S/PEOPLE IN CHARGE/ETC......

Would someone please give an explanation as to why the classifieds have been down? Everyone seems to be questioning as to what happened but there still hasn't been a reply or answer. Am I wasting my time or does anyone care? Tanks!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm going to make a wild assumption and say it dissappeared when they moved the forums over to the new server, found out it sucked, then moved NF back to here. somewhere in the move, he classifieds were left behind. I'll leave a message in the moderator forum to look into it.


----------



## JRinke (Jan 10, 2006)

It would be nice to see this come back


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah, I agree - we need our classifieds sections again. And it really pisses me off how whenever we ask about it, all of the admins never answer it...they will answer every single question in a post...EXCEPT anything to do with classifieds.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Well I moved this OUT of the NPM section and into the general section, in hopes more people would see it. As mods. we have not been informed as to when they will be back on-line. PLEASE bear with the forums in this time of transition. Please do NOT post FS items in the tech. areas, we will all have to wait until they come back on-line.


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

I think each forum should have its own classifieds section. For example, the Z forum would have its own classifieds, the sentras would have their own classifieds, etc... I think this would make it a lot easier for us to find what we need and it would be easier to sell things because we wouldn't have to sort through items that aren't related to our vehicles. For example, if I want 240sx parts, I would go to the 240sx forum and view 240sx classifieds. Anyone else think this is a good idea?


----------

